# Hilfe bei Slayer-Kauf



## soederbohm (31. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werd mir Anfang kommenden Jahres ein neues Slayer anschaffen und wollt gern mal das geballte Wissen dieses Forums nutzen, um meine Ausstattung gegenzuchecken. Also, wenn ihr irgendwelche Vorschläge habt, das Bike anders - evtl. sogar besser - zu gestalten...immer her damit.

Rahmen: RM Slayer 90 2006 19"
Dämpfer: Fox Float RP3
Gabel: MZ All Mountain 1 (oder doch Fox 36 TALAS???)
Bremsen: Magura Louise FR (210/190)
Felgen: Mavic XM819 Disc
Naben: DT Swiss Hügi FR
Speichen: DT Swiss Comp
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert UST
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.0 / X.9
Umwerfer: SRAM X.Gen
Schaltheben: SRAM X.0 Gripshift
Kassette: SRAM X.9
Kette: Conney 908
Schaltzüge: Nokon
Kurbel: Race Face Evolve XC X-Type
Sattelstütze: Race Face Evolve XC
Steuersatz: Race Face Deus
Vorbau: Race Face Evolve XC 90mm
Lenker: Race Face Evolve Low Riser
Griffe: Race Face Lockon Grips (oder Ergon Griffe??)

So, das wärs einmal. Am Freitag werd ich zu meinem Händler schauen und wegen Preisen verhandeln. Was meint ihr denn, wäre für diese Ausstattung angemessen?

Danke schonmal für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## sportfuchs (31. Oktober 2005)

Ganz nette Auswahl! hast Du im Lotto gewonnen? Nicht ganz billig alles zusammen, hier vielleicht eine Altenative:

Rahmen: 19`` ?? (bist Du so ein Riese?) bei dem Stuhl tendiert man immer eine Rahmengröße kleiner zu nehmen
Gabel: Pike Team mit Poploc (auf jeden Fall billiger als Fox) oder eben die Fox
Bremsen: auf jeden Fall so lassen!! wer mehr Bremsanker will, muss sich ne Gustav zulegen
Reifen: Big Betty sind besser als der Albert in 2.35
Schaltung: X9 ist eigentlich ausreichend und für 99,- im Internet zu bekommen, Vergiss die Gripshift (XO ist echt schlecht gegenüber meine alte Gripshift 9.0 oder so) und die Trigger funzen echt gut
Kette: Rohloff hält am längsten, Schaltperformance nicht ganz so gut wie Shimano, dafür hält sie über 3000 Kilometer
Schaltzüge:  Die originalen SRam sind gar nicht so schlecht und danach kannst Du ja schauen. Nokon sind bei einem Fully ein bisschen laut und Pflege bedürftig wegen dem Schmutz!
Kurbel: Nen Freund von mir hatte die Diabolus, war wirklich nicht zufrieden mit dem Ding. Jetzt fährt er Saint 2-Fach mit Bashguard und ist glücklich.
Steuersatz: mach auf Porno und hol Dir einen Chris King
Lenker + Vorbau: ich finde den Syntance Vector Vorbau und Lenker ganz gut, aber Geschmacksache.
Griffe: habe die Odi screw-on Griffe und sind echt klebrig im positiven Sinne, aber bitte keine Ergon

So meine persönliche Liste, viel Spass mit dem Hobel!

mfg 
sportfuchs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (31. Oktober 2005)

Hi, gute Auswahl,

also, 18" Rahmen denke ich auch ist gut - aber da wird dir der Tom vom Rösch schon sagen was passt.
PIKE ist gut - aber edel?! Naja, eher die FOX - hatte auch mit meiner Z150 FR SL gute Erfahrungen
Big Betty - ja, aber eben nicht als Hardcore Reifen. Schlägt ständig durch. Als Tourer aber echt gut, da nicht zu schwer.
Wheels? Crossmax XL?!
Shifter? AUF JEDEN FALL die neuen X.0 - sau teuer ab die Sünde wert. So hast du noch nie geschaltet!!! - spar dir lieber nen Monat das Essen in unsere Kantine!
Ansonsten: Top, Evolve ist zwar nicht DEUS, aber dafür eben auch noch erschwinglicher.
@ Sportfuchs: Was hat deinem Spezl an den DIABOLUS Kurbeln  nicht gepasst?


----------



## soederbohm (31. Oktober 2005)

[email protected],

Danke schonmal.

PIKE hatte ich mir am Anfang auch überlegt, dann aber zugunsten der Fox bzw. der AM1 verworfen. Hier bin ich immernoch am überlegen. Wenn die Foy einen Lockout oder etwas in der Art hätte würd mir die Wahl leichter fallen. Es gibt doch auf Touren nichts schlimmeres als eine wippende Gabel.

Auch die Crossmax hatte ich zuerst im Blick, bin aber aber noch unschlüssig. Sind halt Systemlaufräder und da mal was kaputt geht könnts schon länger dauern mit der Reparatur.

Sind die Big Betty wirklich so viel besser als die Fat Albert? Wie schauts mit dem Rollwiderstand aus?

Sattekstütze, Kurbel, Lenker und Vorbau werden sicher Race Face bleiben - was sonst an nem Rocky?   

Wegen der Shifter --> mal sehen, was ich für nen Preis kriege!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## -w0lf- (31. Oktober 2005)

Hallo! Meine Änderungsvorschläge:

Gabel: Bin mit der Pike Team absolut zufrieden! Sie wiegt weniger als die All Mountain oder die Fox, bietet ausreichend Federweg und baut zudem angenehm niedrig im Vergleich zur Marzocchi (die ist nicht uneingeschränkt tourentauglich) ... als Luftgefederte Version sogar nochmal leichter!

Von den Hügi FR würde ich auch abraten, die sind zwar unkaputtbar, aber auch bleischwer! Ich fahre Tune Naben und hab auch damit bisher keine Probleme, was schnelleres und vergleichbar stabiles kann man kaum finden (fährt der Deutsche Meister im DH schließlich auch).

Fat Albert und Big Betty sind beide am Enduro überdimensioniert! Wenn Du UST fährst, hast du mit Snakebites eh kaum bis gar keine Probleme und so viel schmaler als der Fat Albert ist der normale Albert in 2,25 auch nicht.

Ansonsten: Du scheint Shimano an dem Bike unbedingt vermeiden zu wollen, was? Also ich kann dir nur raten, die XT Kurbeln zu nehmen ... es gibt einfach nichts auf dem Markt mit einem Vergleichbaren Steifigkeits-Gewichts-Verhältnis! Den XT Umwerfer würde ich nehmen, ist mit den normalen XO Shiftern etc. von SRAM kompatibel, aber leichter als der schwere X-Gen.

Lenker/Vorbau: Naja ... ich würde nie wieder etwas anderes als Syntace fahren - extrem leicht und stabiler als alles andere auf dem Markt!

Steuersatz: Kann den anderen nur zustimmen - der Deus ist ja auch nicht grad umsonst, kann aber mit dem King auf keinen Fall mithalten!


Kannst dir ja mal mein Enduro in meiner gallerie ansehen, Gewichtsmäßig wären die Bikes dann jedenfalls nicht weit auseinander.


Übrigens: Mit der Pike und den Alberts war ich neulich in Winterberg und selbst dort kommt man mit beiden absolut zurecht! Wer Geschwindigkeitsrekorde auf der DH Strecke aufstellen will, macht das sowieso nicht mit nem Enduro und wenn man doch öfter in nen Park will, kauft man sich besser gleich nen Satz DH-Reifen um dort zu fahren. Im normalen Enduro-Einsatz reichen solche Alberts gripmäßig wirklich dicke aus.


----------



## All-Mountain (31. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Martin,

hier mal Austattungsfavoriten (über Jahre auf langen, gnadenlosen Selbstversuchen zusammengestellt):

*Gabel:* da hat Fox meiner Meinung nach immer noch die Nase vorn.  Ansprechverhalten und Verarbeitung einfach top  Also an das neue Slayer gehört einfach eine 36er Fox

*Reifen/Laufräder:* Reifen beim Enduro mindestens 2,3. Der Dicke Albert ist für mich in dieser Klasse immer noch ungeschlagen (Big Betty muss ist eher was zum echten Freeriden), macht bei jeder Trail-Abfahrt aufs neue Spaß. Lustig finde ich immer wenn ich hinter anderen herfahre und sehe wie die Probleme haben die Spur zu halten. Der Fat Albert fährt dagegen wie auf Schienen. UST möchte ich auch nicht mehr missen. Neben den super, direkten Fahrgefühl fahr jetzt damit schon die zweite Saison ohne Platten!! Die Mavic-UST-Felgen halten außerdem eine Menge aus. Bin lange Zeit XC-Felgen gefahren und hatte ständig Schwierigkeiten mit Höhenschlägen usw. Meine Crosmax Enduro (günstigere Alternative zu XL) fahr ich jetzt das zweite Jahr und da war bis jetzt noch gar nix.


*Kurbeln:* bei mir ist alles was direkt mit Antrieb zu tun hat (Kurbeln, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, Kasette und Kette) Shimano XT. Da passt alles perfekt zusammen und funktioniert einfach. Als Schalter nehm ich die Sram-Rocket (ist aber Geschmackssache, ich mag halt keine Dual-Schalter im Gelände und man kann die Bremse frei wählen). Die XT-Kurbeln sind momentan technisch, schon wegen des integrierten Innenlagers, den Race Face-Kurbeln überlegen. Leicht, stabil, steif und dabei noch günstiger.

*Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Steuersatz:* wie Du schon schreibst kommt man beim Rocky an Race Face nicht vorbei, Envolve würde ich aber trotzdem nicht dranschrauben, sonst kaufst Du nämlich alles zweimal. Warum? Envolve ist zu schwer und die Verarbeitung und Optik überzeugt nicht wirklich. Ich hab jedenfalls am Element dann trotzdem irgendwann die guten Deus-Teile gekauft und drangeschraubt. Die Prodigy (damals die günstige Linie)-Teile sind jetzt an meinen City-Bike zu bewunden Für's neue Slayer würde ich die Diabolus-Linie nehmen.

*Bremsen:* Die Louise-FR mit den großen Scheiben kommt bei mir auch nächste Saison an mein Slayer dran. Ich fahr momentan die FR mit 180/160er-Scheiben und vor allem die hintere Bremse kommt oft an ihre Grenzen.

*Rahmen* Da hab ich fürs Slayer auch eine Größe kleiner als beim Element genommen. Ich bin 1,85 m bei einer 88er Schrittlänge und komme mit dem 19er Rahmen super zurecht. 

*Tipp wegen Preisvorstellung:* Mach Dir eine Liste mit deinen Wunschteilen und schau auf diversen Online-Bike-Shop-Seiten was die Teile so kosten. Dann lass Dir direkt für jedes Teil den Preis Deines Händlers geben. So kannst Du am besten vergleichen.

Na dann viel Spaß beim Aufbauen und bis nächstes Frühjahr auf der Kampen zum Slayer-Treffen  

Grüße
Tom


----------



## nrgmac (31. Oktober 2005)

-w0lf- schrieb:
			
		

> Gabel: Bin mit der Pike Team absolut zufrieden! Sie wiegt weniger als die All Mountain oder die Fox, bietet ausreichend Federweg und baut zudem angenehm niedrig im Vergleich zur Marzocchi (die ist nicht uneingeschränkt tourentauglich) Wer sagt das ?????... als Luftgefederte Version sogar nochmal leichter!
> 
> Die Marz und die Fox sind derzeit nicht mit einer Pike zu vergleichen. Die Pike ist ganz nett, kommt aber im Federungskomfort nicht an die beiden anderen Gabel heran. Pop-Lock ist ne tolle Sache, ETA noch besser (Fox ????? Geschlafen !!!). Würde jederzeit die All Mountain 1 einbauen !!!
> 
> ...



Aber auf die paar Peanuts kommts ja bei so einem Bike dann auch nicht mehr an......


----------



## soederbohm (2. November 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 
> hier mal Austattungsfavoriten (über Jahre auf langen, gnadenlosen Selbstversuchen zusammengestellt):
> 
> ...


----------



## razor67 (2. November 2005)

Hallo soederbohm,

auf was für ein Gesamtgewicht kommst du bei deiner Zusammenstellung?

Gruß

razor67


----------



## soederbohm (2. November 2005)

Ich hab die Gewichte nie alle zusammenaddiert, aber ich schätze mal, es werden so 14,5kg werden. Auf jeden Fall unter 15.

Gruß
Soederbohm


----------



## sportfuchs (2. November 2005)

Moin,
eigentlich ist das ja sowieso alles eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.
Nun gut, hier noch ein paar Anmerkungen meinerseits.

zur Gabel: Wenn es die Fox Dir wert ist? Alter Poser!

Laufräder:
Über den Crossmax XL hört man nicht immer gutes, aber optisch ist das Teil ganz weit vorne. Nur dann würde ich gleich die Deemax nehmen und auf das zusätzliche Gewicht nicht achten.

zum Albert: 
Habe vom Fat Albert auch so ein paar Reifen durchgehauen und kenne ihn ganz gut. Am Gardasee sind mir die Noppen abgebrochen (wurde von Schwalbe nachher augestauscht -Top Service!), da habe ich mich dann aber gefragt, warum ich den nicht gerade leichten Reifen mitschleppe. Bin dieses Jahr dann auf Big Betty umgestiegen und der wiegt genauso viel wie der Fat Albert, hat aber noch einen Tacken mehr Grip. Rollwiederstand: kaum ein Unterschied zu bemerken. 
Also der Albert ist nur bedingt alpentauglich und da Du Glückspilz ja da unten wech kommst, würde ich den Dir nicht empfehlen. Was ich aber vergessen habe, check aber vorher erst einmal ob der Reifen da überhaupt reinpasst (2,4 Schwalbe ist nicht 2,4 Maxxis oder so, sondern eher 2,7). 
Wenn Du nicht so viel Schotter und Stein Trails hast, sondern mehr Waldböden usw. empfehle ich eher den Big oder King Jim. Leichter als Albert und Betty und guter Grip auf den Waldböden (setzt sich auch nicht so zu), aber nicht alpintauglich wegen Zahnausfall (Gardasee vor 2 Jahren).

zur Kurbel:
Schimano ist da wirklich super, obwohl ich im Moment auch die FSA V-drive empfehlen kann. Die ist optisch ganz nett (Schwarz wie meine Seele) und noch steifer als die XT. 
Nachdem ich auf meinem Jekyll mir das große Kettenblatt immer krumm gehauen habe in den Alpen, fahre ich auf meinem Enduro jetzt 2-fach mit Bashguard. Wäre für das Slayer auch sinnvoll, weil man mit dem Teil es ja auch bergab Krachen lässt.

Zu Race Face:
Die Diabolus war ehrlich gesagt "ein Haufen überteuerter Müll"! Die Kurbel lies sich nur unter einem Mörderdrehmoment (unter zuhilfenahme von einem ordentliche zölligen Rohr als Verlängerung) richtig fest anziehen, ansonsten wurde das Teil auch mit Loctide immer locker.  Weiß allerdings nicht wie es sich mit den anderen Race Face Sachen verhält, nur war die Pimp-Kurbel der freeridelastigen Firma überhaupt nicht durchdacht.

mfg
sportfuchs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soederbohm (2. November 2005)

Also bei den Big Betty muss ich mal den Rollwiderstand checken --> Händler nach nem Leihbike fragen.
Ansonsten fahr ich hier (ja, ich wohn direkt an den Alpen  ) meist Trails und Schotterstraßen. Im Moment fahr ich vorn nen Michelin XCR Mud, Grip und Rollwiderstand top, aber bei der Abnutzung schießen einem die Tränen in die Augen. Da hab ich mit Schwalbe bessere Erfahrungen gemacht.

Werd am WE mal Bescheid sagen, was mein Gespräch mit meinem Händler ergeben hat.

Gruß
Soederbohm


----------



## derschotte (2. November 2005)

sportfuchs schrieb:
			
		

> Über den Crossmax XL hört man nicht immer gutes, aber optisch ist das Teil ganz weit vorne. Nur dann würde ich gleich die Deemax nehmen und auf das zusätzliche Gewicht nicht achten.



is das net bissle to much? ich mein, in nem slayer deemax halte ich doch für leicht überzogen... fahr die ja nicht mal mehr im rm7


----------



## -w0lf- (2. November 2005)

nrgmac schrieb:
			
		

> ......



Du scheinst jedenfalls nicht viel davon zu verstehen, wie man ein Bike "sinnvoll und leicht" aufbaut! Gut, der XT wiegt nur 19g weniger ... das sind aber 16% weniger, wenn man vom X-Gen ausgeht. Wenn man an allen Teilen eines Bikes sinvoll so viel Gewicht einspart, macht das am Ende einen großen Unterschied (kannst es ja mal nachrechnen!).
Das Ansprechnverhalten der Pike ist schlechter als bei Fox und Marzocchi, da gebe ich dir recht ... ist aber nicht so extrem. Extrem dagegen ist die Einbauhöhe der Marzocchi. Wir reden hier über ein Enduro und nicht über einen Hardcore-Freerider ... 540mm Einbauhöhe gegenüber 520 macht sehr viel aus im "normalen" Fahrbetrieb eines Enduristen.
Das man mit UST keine Snakebites haben kann, ist wohl klar ... warum also 200-300g mehr allein an einem Reifen (wo es sich extrem bemerkbar macht) mitschleppen, wenn man trotzdem nicht weniger Grip hat. Der Albert kann sich mit dem Big Betty nicht messen, mit dem Fat Albert aber 100%ig - der Unterschied liegt hier weniger in der Breite, als in der Höhe ... der Fat Albert hat mehr Volumen (was eben bei UST nicht so zwingend nötig ist). Und wie du ja nachher selber festgestellt hast, ist die 819 (oder die Crossmax XL) NUR bis 2,3 freigeben ... passt also keiner der beiden drauf, da Schwalbe eh schon viel breiter baut als der Durchschnittsreifen.

Aber hauptsache wir lachen andere aus, was?!


----------



## soederbohm (2. November 2005)

Also bei der 819 und dem Fat Albert mach ich mir gar keine Sorgen. Ich fahr ähnliches im Moment auch und mein Händler fährt den Racing Ralph in 2,4 auf der 819...sollte also kein Prob sein.

Gruß
Soederbohm


----------



## All-Mountain (2. November 2005)

soederbohm schrieb:
			
		

> All-Mountain schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sportfuchs (2. November 2005)

Also wegen der Breite würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen bei fat Albert oder Betty, ich bin damals den fat Albert auf einer schmalen X3.1 Felge gefahren. Gut unter 2 bar wurde es schwammig und der Reifen fing ordentlich an zu walken, aber bei 2,3 war Ruhe. 
Ich glaube der Wolf hat etwas durcheinander gebracht, der Betty baut noch ein bisschen höher als der Albert, aber das ist nicht ja auch nicht so wichtig. Ich will den Albert ja nicht schlecht machen, war und bin ja immer noch mit dem zufrieden (der hält ja auch ewig, wenn man nicht immer den 601er runter ballert), aber der Betty ist echt besser. Ich fahre vorne die Gluey Mischung und hinten normal und habe nach einer Woche Lago die Garda (gute 300 km)  noch so 60% drauf. Mein Kumpel fuhr den Almighty und der ist förmlich weggeschmolzen. Also Betty ist ähnlich haltbar wie der Albert, hat fast den gleichen Rollwiderstand (ist halt kein Rennslick) und mehr Grip. Von wegen Durchschlägen oder Pannenanfälligkeit kann ich nichts sagen, habe nach 380 km noch nichts gehabt (gut bin auch jetzt nicht so schwer und ein Materialmörder wie manch anderer).

Gut wenn Du auf "Leichtbau" machst, würde ich die Deemax weglassen. Dann bleib lieber bei der Fr 6.1 und den Hügi Naben, meine Freunde sind damit zufieden. Machst damit nichts falsch. 

Was soll das Rad jetzt eigentlich werden? Enduro mit 13 Kilo zum Touren oder Freeride light mit bis zu 15 Kilo zum Spaß haben. 
Lass Dich von den Leichtbaufetischisten nicht zu sehr verleiten. Mein Prophet wiegt mit Betty gute 15 Kilo, aber es lassen sich damit ordentliche Touren (auch der Altissimo!) machen. Gut bergauf lässt man es gemütlich angehen, dafür belohnt die Abfahrt um so mehr.

mfg
sportfuchs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (2. November 2005)

-w0lf- schrieb:
			
		

> Du scheinst jedenfalls nicht viel davon zu verstehen, wie man ein Bike "sinnvoll und leicht" aufbaut!
> 
> Nö, fahre selber nur ein Slayer mit 13.8 kg
> 
> ...



Nö, ich lache niemand aus, aber Gewichtstuning hat an einem Enduro echt nix verloren. Hier geht´s um Robustheit und nicht um XC.
Evtl. baue ich mir ja 160 mm Scheiben an die Bremse um 30 g zu sparen (sind dann schon 24% gegenüber den 180-er Scheiben). 
Ist zwar schon schön wenn das Bike "nur" 13 kg wiegt, soll aber auch mal einen Kicker oder 2 m Drop überstehen, ohne dabei über die Wupper zu gehen.

Zu den Deemax: Klar sind die schon ganz schön fett (und auch ganz schön GELB  ) und evtl. etwas zu heftig, aber in der Pannensicherheit und Stabilität zu dem Preis (ca. 390 ) nicht zu schlagen.

Happy Trails


----------



## JAY-L (2. November 2005)

sportfuchs schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Zu Race Face:
> Die Diabolus war ehrlich gesagt "ein Haufen überteuerter Müll"! Die Kurbel lies sich nur unter einem Mörderdrehmoment (unter zuhilfenahme von einem ordentliche zölligen Rohr als Verlängerung) richtig fest anziehen, ansonsten wurde das Teil auch mit Loctide immer locker.  Weiß allerdings nicht wie es sich mit den anderen Race Face Sachen verhält, nur war die Pimp-Kurbel der freeridelastigen Firma überhaupt nicht durchdacht.
> ...



Hi,
das Anzugsmoment für die Raceface Kurbeln ist 80 Nm !!!!!!!
Damit wird das Lager vorgespannt und  die Kurbel auf der Achse Befestigt. Anders als bei Shimano da wird mit dem Plastikrädchen das lager mit der Hand vorgespannt und mit den 2 Inbusschrauben auf der Achse befestigt.

Ich würd auch shimano nemen denn im schaltungs bzw. Raceface Forum hatten viele leute mit den X-type Kurbeln Probleme und waren sehr unzufieden!

Mfg Max


----------



## Arnoud (3. November 2005)

Hmmm, mein Slayer Cult wird ähnlich aussehen werden...... Aber wie? Das wird sich in kurzem hier im Forum herausstellen   

Ich bin nur gespannt wie "Black meets Earth" aussehen wird.....

Ueber leichtbau am Enduro bin ich der Meinung, wenn es mit vernunft gemacht wird ist es nicht schlimm. Wenn der Gebrauch beschrengt wird, schon. Aber wie mann sein Bike gebraucht soll mann selber wissen! Das mann biked ist schon genug.


----------



## -w0lf- (3. November 2005)

Leichtbau hat an nem Enduro sehr wohl was zu suchen - wenn man es vernünftig umsetzt. Das Problem ist, dass zwei Unterschiedliche Welten von einem Enduro angesprochen werden; zum einen die Freerider, die darin das perfekte Slopestyle-Bike sehen und ihrerseits an überdimensionierten Teilen festhalten wollen (für den Einsatzzweck Enduro!) ... zum anderen die Tourenbiker, die sich von einem Enduro angesprochen fühlen, weil sie noch mehr Spaß auf Single-Trails und "kleinen Downhills" haben wollen.
Für 2 Meter Drops braucht man keine Deemax und keine Diabolus komponenten, das kann man - wenn man eine saubere Technik hat - sogar mit nem CC-Hardtail machen. Klar, um grob in´s Flat zu droppen ist beides nix, aber wer macht sowas schon auf Dauer und mit Freude?
Mein Enduro wiegt bspw. 13,8kg und ist mit sinnvollen Leichtbau-Parts ausgestattet (also nicht mit Titanschrauben, ultra-leichten Kassetten/Kettenblättern etc. - und übrigens vorne und hinten 200mm Scheiben!), dabei garantiert nicht weniger robust als das Serien-Enduro mit fast 15kg. Das eingesparte Gewicht merkt man aber ganz deutlich auf Touren jenseits der 50km!
Jeder soll sich sein Bike so aufbauen, wie er mag, ich hab jedenfalls die Erfahrung gemacht, dass mein 15kg Freerider zuvor nicht ansatzweise so flexibel war, wie mein jetziges Enduro!


----------



## Arnoud (3. November 2005)

Hast Du eine Liste von deine Teile W0lf?


----------



## -w0lf- (3. November 2005)

Arnoud schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du eine Liste von deine Teile W0lf?



Rahmen: Specialized S-Works Enduro Größe L
Dämpfer: Progressive 5th Element Air
Steuersatz: Chris King
Vorbau: Syntace Superforce 75mm
Lenker: Syntace Vector DH 700mm
Griffe: Race Face Good´n Evil
Bremsen: Formula Oro 200/200
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Sattel: WTB SHadow V
Sattelklemme: Tune Würger
Kurbeln/Innenlager: Shimano XT
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Schaltgriffe: SRAM Rocket GripShift
Pedale: NC-17 Magnesium
Gabel: Rock Shocks Pike Team
Naben: Tune King Mk/Kong
Felgen: Mavic XM819 UST
Reifen: Schwalbe Albert 2,25

Mit dem Grip Shifts wiegt das Bike nur noch ca. 13,7 ... die SRAM-Trigger sind mir bei nem Sturz in Winterberg leider abgebrochen


----------



## sportfuchs (3. November 2005)

Hi Wolf,
hört sich ja ganz nett an Dein Aufbau. Was mich interessiert:

-Taugen die Formula Bremsen? Hast Du einen Vergleich zur Louise Fr oder so?

-Was hast Du eigentlich für Deinen Laufradsatz gelatzt? Hört sich ja nicht billig an.

Ansonsten Happy Trails 

sportfuchs

PM: Kommst Du aus der Gegend ums Sauerland?


----------



## nrgmac (3. November 2005)

-w0lf- schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder soll sich sein Bike so aufbauen, wie er mag......



Gebe ich Dir voll und Ganz recht. 

An Deinem Bike suche ich aber die Leichtbauparts ???? Die paar Gramm durch die Tune Naben und den Sattelstützenschnellspanner machen noch kein Fett.
Ich denke wir haben in Sache Leichtbau ein wenig aneinander vorbeigeschrieben. Leichtbau ist Gewichtseinsparung um jeden Preis. Habe leider inzwischen schon genug Bikes gesehen, die von ihren Besitzern zu Tode getunt worden sind (XC Lenker, kompl. XTR und Eggbeater am Rotwild RFR 03, RS SID 100 und Mavic 317 am Steppi CR, usw.). 
Aber wie Du schon weiter oben festgestellt hast: Kann jeder so machen, wie er das für richtig hält.
Eine Sache ist allerdings sicher: Ein Rocky wird eben etwas anders aufgebaut als ein Rad von der Stange (soll keine Beleidigung für andere Bikes sein). 
Handbuild in Canada verpflichtet eben  .

Happy Trails


----------



## -w0lf- (4. November 2005)

@sportfuch: Die Formula Oro ist eine sehr gute Bremse. Einen Vergleich zur aktuellen Lousie FR habe ich leider nicht (nach meiner normalen Louise anno 2002 meide ich diese Marke), dafür aber einen Vergleich zur Hope M4 und Mono M4 - die können beide mit der Oro nicht mithalten. Sowohl die Bremskraft als auch die Hitzebeständigkeit der Oro liegt um Welten über den Hopes, das Gewicht dafür nochmal drunter. Das einzige Problem an der Oro ist der geringe ABstand zwischen Scheibe und Belag ... das erzeugt oft ein "klingeln"   
Was der Laufradsatz gekostet hat, weiss ich nicht mehr - war allerdings zu viel, aufgrund eines Mißverständnisses mit dem Händler   
Komme übrigens aus dem bergischen Land, nicht aus dem Sauerland.

@nrgmac: Für ein Enduro sind das schon leichte Teile ... ein CC-Freak aus dem Leichtbauforum lacht über sowas natürlich, aber die fahren auch mit Gabeln, wo man Kartuschen entfernt, ohne Kappe am Vorbau und mit Kettenblättern aus Carbon - damit wollte ich mich auch nicht vergleichen!
Ein S-Works Rahmen ist für Dich ein Bike von der Stange und mit einem RM nicht zu vergleichen??? Ich hab in den letzten Jahren einige hochpreisige Bikes gekauft und auch wenn man das hier sicher ungern hört, aber das Rocky war darunter mit abstand am schlechtesten verarbeitet!


----------



## s.d (4. November 2005)

sorry wenn ich jetzt frage vielleicht sthet es ja vorher irgendwo aber welches Rocky hattes du und was genau fandest du daran so schlecht. Ich möchte trozdem kein Bike fahren das von irgendeinem Vhinesen lieblos zusammengeschweißt wurde weil sein Lohn davon abhängt wie viel er am Tag schafft und das dann auch nicht wirklich billiger ist als ein Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derschotte (4. November 2005)

-w0lf- schrieb:
			
		

> ...dafür aber einen Vergleich zur Hope M4 und Mono M4 - die können beide mit der Oro nicht mithalten. Sowohl die Bremskraft als auch die Hitzebeständigkeit der Oro liegt um Welten über den Hopes...


schwer vorzustellen, das die m4 nicht mithalten können... hab am rm7 die "alte" m4, am slayer die mono m4.... 
jedesmal wenn ich mitm slayer und rm7 (momentan leider net möglich) unterwegs bin, bin ich überrascht, was für eine extreme bremsleistung bei null fading die bremse aufweist.
3mal hope = 3mal hoch zufrieden


----------



## -w0lf- (5. November 2005)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte trozdem kein Bike fahren das von irgendeinem Vhinesen lieblos zusammengeschweißt wurde weil sein Lohn davon abhängt wie viel er am Tag schafft und das dann auch nicht wirklich billiger ist als ein Rocky



Zweifellos einer der dümmsten Sätze, die ich in diesem Forum bisher lesen konnte und das zeigt auch mal wieder, wie wenig objektiv manche Leute sind, wenn es um ihr Bikes geht.   

Dann will ich aber auch auf dem gleichen Niveau antworten:
Ich hatte zwar einen Signature Rahmen - also einen, den der Schweißer signiert hat - aber da lag gar keine Geburtsurkunde bei    Woher soll ich nun wissen, dass bei RM keine Asiaten arbeiten (übrigens kommen fast alle Rahmen aus Taiwan, nicht China - und Taiwan ist auch nicht so ein Billiglohnland, wie Du es wahrscheinlich aus Stammtischerzählungen kennst)? Fahr bspw. mal Zu Nicolai, da stehen auch nicht nur "arische Kerle" in der Werkstatt, sondern es hüpfen sogar Asiaten herum - wie schlimm, ich wette denen fehlt auch so ein Enzym, um handwerklich genau so gute Arbeit zu leisten wie wir zivilisierten Westlichen. Aber egal, bei RM gibts sicherlich nur echte Rednecks   

Herr schmeiß Hirn vom Himmel


----------



## derschotte (5. November 2005)

-w0lf- schrieb:
			
		

> Zweifellos einer der dümmsten Sätze, die ich in diesem Forum bisher lesen konnte und das zeigt auch mal wieder, wie wenig objektiv manche Leute sind, wenn es um ihr Bikes geht.
> 
> Dann will ich aber auch auf dem gleichen Niveau antworten:
> Ich hatte zwar einen Signature Rahmen - also einen, den der Schweißer signiert hat - aber da lag gar keine Geburtsurkunde bei   Woher soll ich nun wissen, dass bei RM keine Asiaten arbeiten (übrigens kommen fast alle Rahmen aus Taiwan, nicht China - und Taiwan ist auch nicht so ein Billiglohnland, wie Du es wahrscheinlich aus Stammtischerzählungen kennst)? Fahr bspw. mal Zu Nicolai, da stehen auch nicht nur "arische Kerle" in der Werkstatt, sondern es hüpfen sogar Asiaten herum - wie schlimm, ich wette denen fehlt auch so ein Enzym, um handwerklich genau so gute Arbeit zu leisten wie wir zivilisierten Westlichen. Aber egal, bei RM gibts sicherlich nur echte Rednecks
> ...


jedem das seine... aber wie wir hier schon festgestellt haben, is das rm-forum eines der wenigen, wo noch anstand und sitte herrscht (statt ddd-foren). 
schauen wir doch das es so bleibt


----------



## soederbohm (11. November 2005)

Es ist geschafft!!!
Ich hab heute 2 Stunden lang mit meinem Händlern verhandelt und nun folgendes Bike bei ihm in der Warteliste:

Rahmen: Rocky Mountain Slayer 2006 in rot-silber
Gabel: Marzocchi All Mountain 1 2006
Bremse: Magura Louise FR 210/190
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.9
Schalthebel: SRAM X.9 Trigger
Umwerfer: SRAM X.GEN
Kurbel, Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze: Race Face Evolve XC
Steuersatz: Race Face Deus
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Trans Am
Naben: DT Swiss Hügi FR
Felgen: Mavic XM819 Disc
Reifen: Fat Albert UST
Griffe: Race Face Lock On
Schaltzüge: Nokon
Kette: connex 908
Kassette: SRAM X.9

Und das alles für unschlagbare 3.700,-!

Jetzt muss ich nur noch 10kg Gewicht verlieren, so lautet der Deal mit meinem Gewissen   

Gruß
Soederbohm


----------



## s.d (11. November 2005)

@wolf findest du nicht dass du ein bisschen übertreibst. Ich glaube dass du mich  falsch verstanden hast. Ich möchte nicht so beleidigend werden wie du weil dein  Beitrag zweifellos einer der niveaulosesten ist den ich in diesem Forum bisher lesen konnte das zeigt mal wieder wie wenig tolerant du gegenüber anderen Meinungen bist. (Ja ich weiß du wolltest nur ein bisschen lustig sein und zeigen wie toll du auf ironische Weise und natürlich viel besser informiert anderen unterstllen willst rassistisch zu sein)  Ich habe nirgendwo geschrieben das Leuten asiatischer Abstammung etwas nicht genauso können wie jemand westlicher Abstammung. Es ist mir eigentlich relativ egal welche Abstammung der Schweißer hat  es geht mir um die hohen Stadards die Rocky hat wie viel Mühe, Zeit und Herzblut in dem Rahmen steckt und um nichts anderes. 

Im Rocky Forum wird kein wird kein Wert darauf Gelegt Andere aufgrund ihrer Meinung zu beleidigen ( Ich glaube da werden mir die meisten zustimmen) 
Wenn du eine andre Meinung hast dann kannst du sie ja andres äußern denn zum Meinungsaustausch ist das Forum ja unteranderem da.


----------

